# Bobcat calling



## Hurstie12 (Dec 11, 2011)

What is the best call specifically for bobcat?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT Hurstie12. I usually have my best success with a rodent squeaker or squealing bird call. The will respond to rabbit distress also. Good luck.


----------



## Hurstie12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yea i do a lot of fox and coyote hunting and thats all i use is rabbit in distress and i just want to if i can call just for bobcat so i dont have coyotes and foxes coming in


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Hurstie12.
Most of the successful cat hunters here say that the high pitched calls, like bar-d said are the best for cats....Besides "here kitty kitty" that is.;


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Every cat I ever called was with the jackrabbit distress. Be prepared to set awhile, up to 60 minutes on a good looking spot. Look for brushy bottoms, rocky terrain, thick brush, or canyon type country and call away.


----------



## Hurstie12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help i am going to try for them come february and will let u know if i have success


----------

